# Indochino review



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in posting this review, but I haven't had much time since early February to get on the forum. I do apologize.

Indochino: A 'perfect fit gurantee on every order'

In recent months, there has been a buzz amongst sartorialists in many blogs and discussion boards.

A Canadian company promising made-to-measure suits, blazers, shirts and other clothing items has been drawing attention for its revolutionary online ordering system and quick turnaround.

Indochino, which was started by University of Victoria alums Heikal Gani and 
Kyle Vucko, aims at providing an alternative to off-the-rack suits that can be often in the malls at stores like Zara, Banana Republic, H&M and elsewhere.

While Indochino won't be seen as a competitive for high-end retailers or famed bespoke tailors in London -- though it claims to be making the world's best suits." Instead the start-up is going after the 20s-something demographic of young professional and recent college graduates who want the latest look.

The key to Indochino's business model is its offices in China.

Customers place orders on a highly interactive website with features that many high-end retailers could use to ease ordering. For those unfamiliar with their sizes, Indochino has a unique system that provides tutorials on how to measure yourself. Once your measurements are complete, you input them into Indochino and place the order.

After a couple days, your order is processed and tailored by a Chinese tailor. The suit is then sent via FedEx to your doorstep -- sometimes in as little as five or six days after your order was placed. And the best part? The shipping is complimentary.

Back in January, I contacted Indochino and arranged for a complimentary suit for reviewing purposes.

After browing their selection, I order a two-button, double-vented dark gray flannel suit (https://indochino.com/classic_mens_suits/Dark_Gray_Flannel_Suit.html). I completed the ordering process and anxiously awaited my suit.

A few days later, I received an e-mail from customer service indicating the tailor found my measurements to be unusual. They asked that I remeasure myself and I did, as it's easy to accidently click or type the wrong measurement during the ordering process.

In a couple days, I received an e-mail indicating that my suit had been shipped from Indochino's offices in China. Before I knew it, FedEx was at my door and the suit had arrrived.

I opened the custom Indochino box and was pleasantly surprised. The fabric had a wonderful hand and super comfortable.

The jacket had a good fit with features like pick-stitching, which aren't typically found on department stores suits at this pricepoint.

Unfortunately, something had gone wrong with the measuring for my pants and they were too short -- probably too short for Tom Browne -- and too tight in the thighs.

I sent an e-mail to Indochino. They replied back within a day and indicated a new pair of pants would be sent if I went online and corrected my measurements to the desired specifications.

To ensure proper measurements, I went to a local tailor and had my measurements confirmed -- he even added a half-inch in the waist, thighs and crotch in the event that Indochino's tailors were off.

After about 10 days, the second pair of pants arrived, via FedEx, from Indochino. Sadly, these pants were no better, which was a major disappointment.

I sent another e-mail and Indochino's customer service was quick to response. They once again offered to make a third pair of pants.

While I was certainly disapointed, I always had a positive experience with the customer service. Indochino gurantees a proper fit and is willing to do whatever to ensure the customer is satifised with their products. (They will even reimuburse you if you take your suit to a local tailor for additional alterations.)

After another 10 days, the third pair of pants arrived. As you can imagine, I was skeptical, but the third time was the charm. They fit grea, and have since become one of my favorite pair.

Other reviews have indicated sizing issues, so I suspect it's a cominbation of customer error in self-measuring and Chinese tailors not used to working outside the metric system.

As for the quality of the suit ... Indochino was realistic and downplayed expectations. They know their suits don't match high-end retailers.

If you understand you're getting a suit better than what you would get at Zara or Macy's, then give them a shot. The customer service is certainly outstanding, and they are more than willing to work with you to ensure a happy outcome.

All in all, I would definately recommend Indochino -- especially for young professionals and recent graduates who need a wadrobe for work and can't afford to spend $1,000 -- or even $500 -- on suits.


----------



## nmprisons (Mar 20, 2008)

pics?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

nmprisons said:


> pics?


Sorry ... no pictures.


----------



## soggychicken (May 25, 2009)

*Another review*

I am a newbie who just ordered his first MTM suit through indochino.

As an aspiring classical musician, I need a black tux for performances. My old tux was bought used from a tuxedo rental store more than six years ago. It didn't fit me very well and I finally decided buy a new one this year.

I heard about indochino from various websites. While most reviews are positive about their customer service, I was a little worried about the product itself. My past suit buying experience was limited to OTR and I had no idea if it's wise to buy online without trying on first.

Nevertheless, the price was very attractive and with the help of my mom and the tutorial videos on the website I got myself measured. Something happened when I submitted the order because it went through twice and my credit card got double charged. I did not find out about this until I was notified through email by their customer service rep.

I was told that they've recently redesigned their site and this is probably the reason for the duplicate order. They requested that I send them the middle eight digits of my credit card number in order to refund me the extra that they've charged. I found this a little sketchy but after having them agree that this information will be deleted right after use I took a chance. As of now I am still waiting for the refund but my bank usually takes a while to display balance changes and I expect it to show up in the next few days.

My measurements were checked by a tailor the next working day after my order was placed. I got the fedex delivery slip in my mailbox 5 days after that. I was surprised by this, since I did not pick the express delivery option (expected delivery 2 wks) and my order status on the website was still listed as "sent to tailor" instead of "shipped". I found out from the shipping slip that the package was sent by express air.

The package arrived in a custom indo chino shipping container. It's basically a flat cardboard box and was a little beat up from shipping. The tuxedo jacket and pants were on a wooden hanger and folded inside an indochino garment bag. The quality of the hanger and bag was a bit weak but I did not expect much for the price that I paid.

The jacket fitted very well. It was a slimmer cut design that looked exactly like the pictures on the site. The sleeve length was dead on and needed no adjustment. As a newbie I can't really comment on the quality of the material. It feels similar to my old tux but I guess that isn't saying much.

The only adjustment I needed to make was to lengthen the pants. The pants fitted fine when I'm standing but rode up a bit too much for my taste when I'm sitting. I estimate that there're about 3 to 4 inches from my ankle to the bottom of the pants when I am sitting. I think part of this is due to the fitted design but I still don't want to show so much sock. I chose the hemmed option when I ordered. My tailor said that there's 2 inches of extra material in the hem and he can lengthen it for me by an inch.

So to sum up, I am very happy with this purchase. It's not the best quality in the world but it's adequate for my use. The price was another bonus. I only paid $300 CAD in total for a suit that fits me well (after they credit me back for the duplicate). I am also impressed by the speed at which my order arrived. I assume that they upgraded me to express shipping because of the order mix-up but I still find the 2-week regular shipping to be reasonable.

The customer service is good. Unfortunately, the only method of communicating with them is through e-mail. I am guessing that their CS office is located in Asia since all the mail I received from them arrived in the middle of the night EST. This may drag out communication for complicated issues but I have had no trouble receiving prompt response from them.

There were some minor problems with their site such as typos and bad or incorrect links. I hope that this is caused by the redesign and will be fixed soon.

In all I find this to be a positive shopping experience. I will probably buy from them again until I can afford clothes of better quality.

edit: They no longer provide the option for you to purchase fabric swatches. Instead, there is a high resolution picture of the material on the order page that you can zoom in on.


----------



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi! To compare with off-the-peck Suits, would you say it comes closer to Zara, Ferragamo or Ralph Lauren?


----------

